
Will This “Neural Lace” Brain Implant Help Us Compete with AI? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/with-this-neural-lace-brain-implant-we-can-stay-as-smart-as-ai
======
AndrewKemendo
I don't anticipate a practical IO bci until after AGI is done. Why? We don't
understand the brain's learning mechanism well enough yet and once we do that
will be recipe for AGI which will by default see faster growth than individual
to individual adoption of these bci. Not only that but a recent poll indicated
that the majority of those polled would not get a bci to improve their
cognitive ability.

The best way to bridge the human/AGI gap in the beginning imo is with decision
based integrated AR. It's not even really a bridge it's a symbiosis.

~~~
duaneb
What's the end goal of this? How is this making humans happier? How is this
improving quality of life? Competing with AI is an artificial competition.
Quality of life is a) a real problem that isn't going away and b) is directly
contrary to AR. Think emails are a problem now? It's not getting any better
with inescapable interaction brought on by AR.

~~~
landryraccoon
> Competing with AI is an artificial competition.

I think that it's a competition with other human beings in the same sense that
the nuclear arms race or mechanized warfare are artificial competitions.

You can't guarantee that other actors won't create AGI and use them to their
own advantage any more than you can stop other nation states from building
machine guns or nuclear weapons. The rise of AI is a competition between human
beings. AGI has potential applications in a wide variety of economic,
scientific and military endeavours, like many other transformative
technologies. Unless you have a strategy to ban AI research globally, it's a
moot point. Somebody is going to make AGI work, and whoever it is will be
calling the shots because they will have the technology.

~~~
kuurin
Well, there is always the nuclear option. Just use an EMP attack. In any case,
we're still dealing with scalability. The amount of computation per volume is
still such that the odds are against anyone who would make a destabilizing
move. Too much hardware volume to conceal anything that isn't already
possible. Even in finance, for example, if word got out that someone found a
way to flip the markets because of a better algorithm, there would be a
response.

There won't be any one actor with a "singularity", it will just be a matter of
a threshold unto another paradigm, and from then on it will be business as
usual within the realm of zero-sum games.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xZmlUV8muY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xZmlUV8muY)

------
ythl
AI is still having trouble competing with us in terms of general intelligence
and creative ability. I will be very surprised if AI can ever generate a
movie, song, video game, or book completely on its own that can actually
compete with human created entertainment.

~~~
TrevorJ
Here's the state of things as far as AI-written films:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LY7x2Ihqjmc&ab_channel=ArsTe...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LY7x2Ihqjmc&ab_channel=ArsTechnicaVideos)

~~~
ythl
Generating a screenplay from a bunch of existing screenplays is about as good
as generating a poem from a bunch of existing poems. I think there was a story
the other day showcasing AI-generated poems, and all of them pretty much
sucked. They might be able to pass as "modern art", but they were a far cry
from poems like "O Captain, My Captain" or "The Highwayman".

~~~
binalpatel
Humans do exactly that though - an artist isn't born in a vacuum.

~~~
bjt
> Humans do exactly that though

There's a weak and a strong version of that claim. To say that humans use
existing works in creating their own is easily provable. But what I don't
think is easily provable is that the new work is _entirely_ the product of
existing works, with the brain contributing nothing new beyond an AI-like
algorithm.

~~~
andrewflnr
Humans also have another pretty large corpus of input data: their entire life
experiences.

------
pault
Can someone more knowledgeable explain the practical applications of this
(beyond therapy)? Is it read-only or can it be used to stimulate different
areas of the brain to create artificial sensory input? Can we have the matrix
now?

~~~
internaut
Not sure about the Matrix but DARPA is a big fan of Ghost in the Shell's
cyberbrains:

[http://www.darpa.mil/news-events/2015-01-19](http://www.darpa.mil/news-
events/2015-01-19)

------
aminorex
The notion of "competing" with AI seems fundamentally broken.

------
eli_gottlieb
My God, that poor scientist had to indulge so much scifi stuff just to
publicize his biocompatible materials-science work.

------
JackFr
Betteridge's Law

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

